# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Προτάσεις για εργαλεία

## Paradizze

Καλησπέρα, έχει να προτείνει κάποιος καμία μάρκα για διάφορα εργαλεία; π.χ. κατσαβίδια,πένσες κτλ
Καλής ποιότητας και ακρίβειας αλλά και σε προσιτές τιμές.
Εκτός από την FACOM δεν λέω καλά, αλλά όχι για την τσέπη μου.

----------


## xristheo

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για επαγγελματικά εργαλεία, δες και τα KNIPEX, αλλά και αυτά δεν είναι και φτηνά!

----------


## vasilllis

σε πενσοειδη -κοφτοειδη knipex.Σε κατσαβιδια κοιτα και stanley,ειναι φτηνα

----------


## ggr

Για κατσαβιδια κοιτα τα wiha ειναι πολυ καλα,εδω θα βρεις και μια προσφορα σε πολυ καλη τιμη http://www.gerontisinox.gr/product_1010455-details.aspx
 για πενσες και κοφτες KNIPEX οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια.
 Τα facom ειναι επισης καλα αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου υπερτιμημενα, μπορεις να βρεις αντιστοιχη ποιοτητα σε καλυτερη τιμη.

----------


## stylianos1

επίσης μαζί με όλα τα άλλα καλά που είπαν τα παιδιά ρίξε και ενα μάτι για BETA& GEDORE

----------


## aristidis540

πενσα κοφτης και γκαζοταναλια μονο knipex.

----------


## makocer

για να γινει λιγο βαρετο ακομα......

τουλαχιστον πενσα,κοφτακι κλπ παρε knipex οπως προαναφερθηκε
θα σου βγει φτηνοτερα στο τελος.......

----------


## GSR600

Εγώ απο κατσαβίδια επέλεξα WERA . Τα πήρα από ebay σε εξαιρετική τιμή. Ποιότητα απίστευτη.
Στις πένσες κόφτες συμφωνώ και εγώ με τα παιδιά παραπάνω σε knipex αν και εγώ έχω επιλέξει φθηνότερες μάρκες και δεν έχω παράπονο.
Τελευταία πήρα ένα mini σετ τις DRAPER και μου βγήκε πάρα πολύ καλό δεν το περίμενα.

----------


## turist

WERA και Facom εγώ από κατσαβίδια. Από πένσες και κόφτες τα επόμενα θα είναι Knipex αν και σε έναν απογυμνωτή καλωδίων ενός φίλου έχει ξεκολλήσει η χειρολαβή.

----------


## Paradizze

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.Μάλλον στην αρχή θα βολευτώ με stanley και από πένσες κτλ θα πάρω (δυστυχώς) φθηνές, καθώς οι knipex είναι ακριβές.

----------


## nestoras

> επίσης μαζί με όλα τα άλλα καλά που είπαν τα παιδιά ρίξε και ενα μάτι για BETA& *GEDORE*



GEDORE = εγγύηση εφόρου ζωής ακόμη και για σπάσιμο. Είναι η "fluke" των εργαλείων και προορίζονται κυρίως για καθαρά επαγγελματική χρήση (από ορυχεία μέχρι μηχανοστάσια υποβρυχείων). Κατά συνέπεια είναι πανάκριβα...

Για πενσοειδή πέρα από knipex, θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά για unior και kymko (λίγο πιο ακριβά από τα unior).
Κατσαβίδια σε σχετικά καλές τιμές θα βρεις unior και stanley. Μείνε μακρυά από σετάκια τύπου praktiker και κινέζικα γιατί θα το μετανοιώσεις μετά την πρώτη βίδα...
Λεπτά κατσαβιδάκια σε πολύ καλή τιμή και σε μέτρια ποιότητα φέρνει και το lidl κάπου-κάπου αλλά πρέπει να προσέχεις όταν τα δουλεύεις μη χαλάσουν (το σετάκι των 7 κοστίζει όσο ένα wiha αλλά είναι σαφώς καλύτερα από αυτά του praktiker)...

----------


## mtzag

Εχω βρηκα απο κατι πλανοδιους κατι κινεζικα fatik chrome vanadium με 1 ευρω ο κοματι τα κατσαβιδια
εχουνε φοβερη ποιοτητα σιγουρα καλυτερη απο πολλαπλης αξιας κατσαβιδια.

Προσεξε να ειναι chrome - vanadium τα κατσαβιδια που θα παρεις αυτα ειναι τα καλα ανεξαρτητως μαρκας.

----------


## Panoss

Μάνο, κάποιοι διαφωνούν μαζί σου.
π.χ ένας που 'ναι στις επισκευές, στη βαριά βιομηχανία, 25 χρόνια...




> Any tool is only as good as the company that sold it to you. The cheapest garbage usually has "Chrome Vanadium" stamped into it, because it sounds impressive, looks like a brand name, and saves the manufacturer from attaching their name to a substandard product. This saves them the headaches of dealing with warranty issues. If you want good tools, like others have said, go with name brand, and ask about the warranty. Decent tools have an over-the-counter replacement warranty (no sales slip required - who keeps those, or is able to find it when you break a tool?) provided the tool isn't simply worn out or been subjected to misuse. Good brand names include, but are not limited to Snap On, Blue Point, Mac, Bonny, Sioux, Sears, Proto, Westward, Gray, etc. If you have a habit of losing tools, or are only using them for light duty work and you don't depend on your tools, then the chrome vanadium wrenches will fill your needs nicely without costing you a fortune. Bear in mind that cheap tools used in severe applications will fail and ruin fasteners, leaving you worse off than ever.
> *Source(s):*25 years of experience in the heavy duty repair industry

----------


## stylianos1

> Εχω βρηκα απο κατι πλανοδιους κατι κινεζικα fatik chrome vanadium με 1 ευρω ο κοματι τα κατσαβιδια
> εχουνε φοβερη ποιοτητα σιγουρα καλυτερη απο πολλαπλης αξιας κατσαβιδια.
> 
> Προσεξε να ειναι chrome - vanadium τα κατσαβιδια που θα παρεις αυτα ειναι τα καλα ανεξαρτητως μαρκας.



crome vanadium γράφουν σχεδόν όλα τα εργαλεία από ακριβά μέχρι μαιμουδιές της οκάς 
αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν πάρουμε εργαλεία του ενός ευρό και δηλώνουν πάνω crome vanadioum οτι είναι κιόλας, συνήθως είναι μιας χρήσεως  :Sad: 
η μοναδική περίπτωση να πάρει κανείς εργαλεία αξιόλογα από πλανόδιο σε τιμή κιλού είναι να πέσει σε κλεμμένα

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

έχω αγοράσει αυτό το κολλητήρι 10ευρο θα μου κρατήσει κάνα χρόνο? (ερασιτεχνική χρήση)

----------


## agis68

> έχω αγοράσει αυτό το κολλητήρι 10ευρο θα μου κρατήσει κάνα χρόνο? (ερασιτεχνική χρήση)



με κανα 15άρι  ευρώ παραπάνω έπαιρνες ενα καλό κολλητήρι που θα σου κρατήσει τουλάχιστον μια 5ετία και με ορθή καλή χρήση σίγουρα αρκετά περισσότερο.

----------


## john_b

Από εργαλεία σε κατσαβιδοειδή έχω Facom και πενσοκοφτάκια NWS.

Η πλήρη σειρά:
http://www.nws-tools.de/fileadmin/us...121/index.html

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> με κανα 15άρι  ευρώ παραπάνω έπαιρνες ενα καλό κολλητήρι που θα σου κρατήσει τουλάχιστον μια 5ετία και με ορθή καλή χρήση σίγουρα αρκετά περισσότερο.



κοιτούσα για το antex 30 ευρο ειναι πολλά για μένα κρίση βλέπεις

----------


## haris_216

χωρίς διάθεση να κάνω τον δάσκαλο ή να προσβάλω κανένα (έτσι κι αλλιώς οι επιλογές μας πρέπει να παίρνουν πρωτίστως υπόψιν τους τη χρήση που θέλουμε να κάνουμε) η λαϊκή σοφία μας λέει ότι "το φτηνό το κρέας το τρώνε τα σκυλιά" αλλά και "είμαι φτωχός για να αγοράζω φτηνά" που και στις δύο περιπτώσεις υπονοεί ότι το φτηνό (το φτηνιάρικο μάλλον) είναι πεταμένα λεφτά αφού είναι κακής ποιότητας.
και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι αυτά τα γνωμικά βγήκαν σε εποχές παλιότερες με πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανέχεια

----------


## mtzag

το lidl εχει ενα κασετινακι σημερα και αυριο τσεκαρετο λεει cv δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο... μονο για 10 ευρω
Τα κατσαβιδια που πηρα εγω ειναι heavy duty δοκιμασμενα εδω και ενα χρονο σε πολυ ζορικες κασταστασεις
ειναι γνησια chrome vanadium περασανε τεραστια ταλαιπωρια και ουτε στραβωσανε ουτε χαλασε η μυτη τους.
Μεχρι και σφυριες φαγανε και δεν αλοιωθηκε στο ελαχιστο η μυτη τους.
Αμα ειναι chrome vanadium μπορεις να το ξεχωρισεις απο την ελαστικοτητα την οψη την αψη και τον τροπο που μαγνητιζεται απο το μαιμου cv που εχει απλα μονο την σταμπα.
Επειδη εγω ειχα για 10 χρονια 1 κατσαβιδι chrome vanadium γερμανικο υψηλης αντοχης πανακριβο ειχα μετρο συγκρισης και μπορω να πω οτι αυτα που πηρα ειναι ιδιας αντοχης και καλυτερα.

----------


## Paradizze

Αυτό του Lidl πράγματι είναι ωραίο.Για όσους δεν το έχουν δει δείτε εδώ.

----------


## john_b

> κοιτούσα για το antex 30 ευρο ειναι πολλά για μένα κρίση βλέπεις



To antex το είχα πάρει από τον ποπάκια στο μοναστηράκι όταν πήγαινα στο γυμνάσιο ακόμη και τώρα είμαι 45 ετών και δουλεύει ακόμη μια χαρά.

----------


## mariosinsuex

IMG_0270.jpgIMG_0273.jpgΣτερήθηκα πολλά για να τα αποκτήσω (για την κατηγορία τιμής τους),αλλά πρέπει να έχουν κόψει συνολική διάμετρο παρόμοια με της Γης....!!!!   :Smile: 
Με σωστή χρήση και συντήρηση μία φορά τον χρόνο ,πιθανολογώ ότι μέχρι να τινάξω τα πέταλα....κοφτάκι ΔΕΝ θα πάρω........

----------


## kioan

> IMG_0270.jpg



Τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ αυτόν τον κόφτη της Knipex και είναι πράγματι κορυφαίος!

----------


## haris_216

antex έχω κι εγώ. μου το είχε φέρει φίλος από την αγγλία πριν καμιά 25ριά χρόνια και είναι ακόμα παλλικάρι.
σίγουρα  δεν είχε τον φόρτο εργασίας που έχουν άλλα, αφού είμαι απλά  ερασιτέχνης, αλλά είναι επίσης σίγουρο ότι λόγω της άγνοιάς μου  ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά στα χέρια μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

----------


## mtzag

αυτα λεω για δες τα μπορει να ειναι καλα (δεν τα εχω δει)
http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/xc...ndex_37503.htm

GR_88937_01_b.jpg

Αυτα ειναι για εσωτερικο χωρο και οχι βαριες δουλειες δεν ειναι heavy duty

----------


## lepouras

όπως σωστά είπαν και τα παιδιά σε κάποια εργαλεία δεν αποφεύγεις να αγοράσεις καλά(κόφτες πένσες κλπ.)και σε αυτά για να μην ταλαιπωρείσαι να κόψεις κάτι.
 σε κάποια μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με φθηνά(για αρχη) για να δεις πια νούμερα σου χρειάζονται και σου κανουν. 
στα κατσαβίδια πχ είναι δύσκολο να αγοράσεις ολόκληρες σειρές.
 οπότε παίρνεις κάποιες φθηνές και το είδος της δουλειάς σου θα σου δείξει ποια νούμερα δουλεύεις ποιο πολύ και σε ποια έχεις ζόρια και ταλαιπωρούνται. 
φυσικά ένας παράγοντας που και το καλύτερο κατσαβίδι θα το καταστρέψεις(αν δεν καταστρέψεις πρώτα τις βίδες) είναι να χρησιμοποιείς λάθος νούμερα και σχήματα σε λάθος βίδες.
 έχω δει ανθρώπους που έχουν πχ ένα σταυροκατσαβιδο και με αυτό να προσπαθούν σε όσες βίδες νομίζουν ότι κάνει. αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφουν τα πάντα. 
επίσης οι εταιρίες όπως facom κλπ διάφορα σετ που πουλάνε(πχ καστανόκλειδα) να μην έχουν όλα τα νούμερα ανάλογα με το σετ και το επάγγελμα που απευθύνονται. πχ έχω αυτό το σετ http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/fac...f/6758966.aspx που δεν έχει (το δικό μου είναι λίγο ποιο παλιό) το 14-15.
 φυσικά τουλάχιστον ηλεκτρολογικά δεν τα χρειάστηκα ποτέ(εκτός από σπάνιες και άσχετες περιπτώσεις που αναγκαστικά βολεύτηκα με ποιο φθηνά).
ψαληδοκόφτες έχω όπως τον παρακάτω της knipex αλλά έχω και έναν που είναι 70 εκατοστά μεγάλος φθηνός κινέζικος που κόβω εύκολα μέχρι και 250καρε καλώδια και τον αγόρασα φθηνότερα από αυτόν http://www.bmtools.gr/Product/1669/el/ 

οπότε γενικά αυτό που λέω και είναι καθαρά δικιά μου άποψη είναι ότι σε κάποια αν όχι στα περισσότερα εργαλεία αν δεν ξέρεις ποια έχεις ανάγκη ώστε να τα πάρεις σε καλή ποιότητα λόγο συχνής χρήσης, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις σε φθηνότερα και η δουλειά θα σε οδηγήσει σε ποια πρέπει να επενδύσεις σε καλά. 
αυτά είναι προσωπική μου άποψη και φυσικά βγήκε μέσα από την δική μου εμπειρία.

----------


## kioan

> αυτα λεω για δες τα μπορει να ειναι καλα (δεν τα εχω δει)
> http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/xc...ndex_37503.htm



Υπέπεσα στον πειρασμό να τα πάρω γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς χρειαζόμουν ένα μικρό φορητό σετ από διάφορες μύτες (συνήθως ακόμα και τα πιο μάπα σετ έχουν τουλάχιστον βολικές θήκες μεταφοράς οπότε μακροπρόθεσμα αν χαλάσει κάποια μύτη την αντικαθιστάς και σου μένει η θήκη  :Tongue2: )
Εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν δείχνουν να είναι εντελώς ψεύτικα, αλλά αυτό θα φανεί στην πορεία.


Για όποιον θέλει να δει τι ακριβώς συμπεριλαμβάνει το σετ:
  
και επίσης μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες εδώ.

----------


## nestoras

Το έχω ξαναγράψει σε παλιότερο post, μια καλή μύτη θα σε βγάλει μέχρι να την χάσεις (υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι χρησιμοποιείς την ανάλογη μύτη για την ανάλογη βίδα).
Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα τις "χρυσές" της makita με κόστος περίπου 1 ευρό το τεμάχιο. Για αρχή παίρνεις δύο PZ2, δύο PH2, μία PZ1, μία PH1, και όποτε χρειαστείς καμία TORX, οι ίσιες δε χρειάζονται καθόλου γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων δε μπορείς να τις δουλέψεις με ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι...

----------


## Paradizze

Μόλις τα δοκιμάσεις πες μας.

----------


## mtzag

> Υπέπεσα στον πειρασμό να τα πάρω γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς χρειαζόμουν ένα μικρό φορητό σετ από διάφορες μύτες (συνήθως ακόμα και τα πιο μάπα σετ έχουν τουλάχιστον βολικές θήκες μεταφοράς οπότε μακροπρόθεσμα αν χαλάσει κάποια μύτη την αντικαθιστάς και σου μένει η θήκη )
> Εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν δείχνουν να είναι εντελώς ψεύτικα, αλλά αυτό θα φανεί στην πορεία.
> 
> 
> Για όποιον θέλει να δει τι ακριβώς συμπεριλαμβάνει το σετ:
>   
> και επίσης μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες εδώ.



απο οτι μπορω να δω οι μυτες ειναι cr-v δεν πρεπει να ειναι μουφα αν και το κατσαβιδι δεν δειχνει ποιοτικο επισης το αλλο που μπορω να δω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι σκληρημενες οι μυτες
που αυτο σε ποιο ζορικες δουλειες ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## leosedf

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξεχάσατε τα πιο σημαντικά http://www.piergiacomi.com/piergiaco..._color=default
Που βρίσκονται σε ΟΛΑ τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ καλύτερα από facom.
Γιατί και knipex κόφτη ηλεκτρονικού έχω (29 εύουρος) αλλά το piergiacomi κόβει τρίχα σε φετούλες.

----------


## ggr

Σταθερη αξια τα piergiacomi, αλλα οχι για να τα ζορισεις πολυ. Ιδανικα για λεπτες ηλεκτρονικες εργασιες με καλη σχεση τιμης αποδοσης. Το κοφακι TR30 της εν λογο εταιρειας ειναι το best seller των ηλεκτρονικων,

----------


## kioan

> απο οτι μπορω να δω οι μυτες ειναι cr-v δεν πρεπει να ειναι μουφα αν και το κατσαβιδι δεν δειχνει ποιοτικο επισης το αλλο που μπορω να δω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι σκληρημενες οι μυτες
> που αυτο σε ποιο ζορικες δουλειες ειναι προβλημα.



Το κατσαβίδι και εμένα δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι... Έχει καστάνια για δεξιόστροφη/αριστερόστροφη κίνηση (πράγμα άχρηστο για κατσαβίδι χειρός) και επιλογή να είναι κλειδωμένη εντελώς (που είναι και το πιο πρακτικό).
Οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο σετ δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει εντελώς τα απλά κατσαβίδια/κλειδιά γιατί πολλές φορές αυτές οι κεφαλές δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν βίδες χωμένες μέσα σε οπές κλπ.

----------


## Sted

Το τσίμπησα και εγω αυτο το σετ απο το λιντλ αφου το προτεινατε και αυτή τη περίοδο ήθελα κατι.

Για τιποτα τρυπανακια για μεταλλο τι προτεινετε; Τα 'καμμενα' επαναφερονται καπως;

Για ποτηροτρυπανα τι υπαρχει καλο; Κυριως με ενδιαφερει για ενδεικτικα led πανελ πινακα (φ22 νομιζω) και τιποτα σποτακια/μπουατ/κυτια σε γυψοσανιδες..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leosedf

> Για τιποτα τρυπανακια για μεταλλο τι προτεινετε; Τα 'καμμενα' επαναφερονται καπως;



HSS-G, Κοβαλτίου(παίζουν τα ποσοστά %), Τιτανίου, έχει και με επίστρωση συνθετικού διαμαντιού αλλά για τιτάνιο θα πρέπει να πάρεις συμπαγές οπότε τα δυο τελευταία μάλλον θα πρέπει να δώσεις κανένα νεφρό στη μαύρη.
Οπότε μείνε στο HSS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_steel
Για ακόνισμα με ειδικό ακονιστή που συγκρατεί σωστά τις γωνίες (εκτός αν έχεις super σταθερό χέρι όπως εμείς οι νίντζα που τα κάνουμε στο χέρι σε πέτρα) Και ανάλογα με το υλικό σου χρησιμοποιείς και την ανάλογη γωνία μύτης.

----------

Sted (10-08-13)

----------


## mtzag

για τρυπανακια καρβιδιο του βολφραμιου με επιστρωση νιτριδιων του τιτανιου (η χρυση επιστρωση)

----------

Sted (10-08-13)

----------


## Sted

Σας ευχαριστώ. Κανένα ηλεκτρονικό μαγαζί υπάρχει που να έχει για να αγοράσω;

Ο ειδικός ακονιστης υπάρχει κάπου;

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## p.gabr

Ο ειδικός τροχιστης, αυτο δηλ  που μπορεί κάποιος ερασιτέχνης  να αποκτησει ,είναι για τις Κατίνες 

Όλα τα μηχανουργεία ακονίζουν τα τρυπανια στον τροχό με το χέρι 
Πρέπει όμως να χαλασες καμμία κατοστή για νά μάθεις 

Πρέπει να πετύχεις και την γωνία και το φαλτσο και το κέντρο

----------


## GSR600

*Ψαχνοντας για κατσαβιδι βρηκα αυτο το οποιο δεν το γνωριζα και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.Εγω ηξερα μονο τα  Phillips or Pozidriv.*

*JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard)*






 _Does your Phillips screwdriver "cam-out" and damage screws?_
_ If so, it may NOT be a US Phillips� screw - it may be a “JIS” (Japanese Industrial Standard) type!  
That is why you need VESSEL Japanese Cross-Point Screwdrivers!

_
*The Phillips� versus JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) Phenomenon*
One of the most recognized types of screwdrivers in the US is the traditional Phillips� screwdriver. It’s probably the most commonly used driver in your toolbox for fastening cross-point screws. Do you experience “cam-outs” and damage screws when using a Phillips� screwdriver on Japanese brand products (motorcycles, ATV’s, automobiles, electronic equipment, office equipment, hobby remote control equipment, ect.)? If so, then it may be a “JIS” (Japanese Industrial Standard) screw. A JIS and a Phillips� screw may look the same to the human eye, but they have completely different profiles and it's important to know the difference.

Henry Phillips invented and patented the Phillips� design in 1936. The Phillips� design was a great solution for the automobile production lines since it was designed to “cam-out” after a certain torque was reached to prevent over-tightening of the screw. Another advantage over the use of flat head screws was that the Phillips� self-centering design allowed operators to engage the tip of the driver into the screw head very quickly and easily.

Japanese engineers developed their own cross-point design similar to that of the Phillips�. The Japanese cross-point drivers also have the self-centering and quick tool and screw engagement, however the “JIS” (Japanese Industrial Standard) design allowed torque and over-tightening to be controlled by the operator and not at the head of the screw. This key difference is why Phillips screwdrivers cannot properly engage "JIS” (Japanese Industrial Standard) screws.

It’s very hard to distinguish the difference between a Phillips� versus a JIS screw without magnification. Some JIS screws can be easily identified by a single dot or dimple on the head of the screw. However, it could be difficult to identify one from the other if the screw doesn’t have a marking. 
 
 


You can see the difference between the two cross-point designs in the above diagram. The Phillips� and the Japanese JIS profiles may look the same, but they are indeed significantly different when you look at them under close magnification.

An overall rule of thumb is that Japanese cross-point screwdrivers, such as VESSEL, are recommended in order to help prevent cam-outs and screw damage when working on Japanese brand products.
Phillips vs JIS.jpgscrews_JIS_phillips_comparison.jpg

----------


## leosedf

> Σας ευχαριστώ. Κανένα ηλεκτρονικό μαγαζί υπάρχει που να έχει για να αγοράσω;
> 
> Ο ειδικός ακονιστης υπάρχει κάπου;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Ok4m17HmM

----------


## tasosmos

Για ψιλοεργαλεια οπως κοφτακια κ μυτοτσιμπιδα ηλεκτρονικων, κατσαβιδακια κτλ καλη εναλλακτικη με πολυ καλη σχεση αντοχη/τιμη θα λεγα ειναι τα Pro's kit. 

Εχω εδω και 5-6 χρονια διαφορα δικα τους στο σπιτι και ακομα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## GSR600

Για ακονιστηρι βρηκα ΑΥΤΟ .Αμα δουλευεις πολυ τρυπημα πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλη η τιμη του.Ειναι και απο ελλαδα.


Επισης ριξτε μια ματια σε αυτα τα τρυπανια.
Made of HI-MOLIBDENUM steel - cobalt and titanium surface treated. :W00t: 
http://www.prototal.ca/eng/products_and_videos.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGhGYaPj_Iw
Αναρωτιεμαι ποσο κοστιζουν. :Blink:

----------


## spiros1212

ολλα απο wurth για μενα πιο φτινα απο beta και πολυ καλα ιδικα τα κατσαβιδια της.....

----------


## tasos987

Αν και απο το πρωτο σου ποστ εχεις αποκλεισει την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα

http://www.karaiskostools.gr/pdf/pro...tml/page1.html

ρωταω εγω, 4-5€ το καθε κατσαβιδι με την προοπτικη πως αυτο ΔΕΝ θα το ξανααγορασεις για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου, μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβο ?
Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, αυτο που λεγεται εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης στην συγκεκριμενη μαρκα εργαλειων, υφισταται.

----------


## Paradizze

> Αν και απο το πρωτο σου ποστ εχεις αποκλεισει την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα
> 
> http://www.karaiskostools.gr/pdf/pro...tml/page1.html
> 
> ρωταω εγω, 4-5€ το καθε κατσαβιδι με την προοπτικη πως αυτο ΔΕΝ θα το ξανααγορασεις για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου, μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβο ?
> Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, αυτο που λεγεται εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης στην συγκεκριμενη μαρκα εργαλειων, υφισταται.



Τα εργαλεία που ρωτάω προορίζονται για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.Εξ' άλλου δεν διαθέτω τα χρήματα για ακριβές μάρκες αυτή τη στιγμή, στο μέλλον όμως θα είμαι ανοιχτός σε όλες τις προτάσεις.Προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με χαμηλή ποιότητας κατσαβίδια όπως και πένσες κτλ.

----------


## GSR600

Απο LIDL.
*Συσκευή ακονίσματος τρυπανιών PBSG 95 A1*Το εχει παρει κανεις αξιζει?

----------


## Paradizze

Το LIDL έχει εργαλεία από 19/8 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται εδώ.Εμένα πάντως με βλέπω να παίρνω το πολύμετρο.

----------


## haris_216

> ..................Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, αυτο που λεγεται εγγυηση εφ'ορου ζωης στην συγκεκριμενη μαρκα εργαλειων, υφισταται.



έχεις πρόσφατη εμπειρία;
γιατί κι εγώ ήξερα ότι ισχύει "εφ'όρου ζωής" (έχω και παράδειγμα σχετικό) αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό άκουσα ότι η εγγύηση μεταβλήθηκε και έγινε 20ετής.
αν ισχύει αυτό σίγουρα παραμένει μεγάλη αλλά δείχνει μια τάση "μαζέματος" το οποίο θέτει κάποια θεματάκια.
έγινε κάποια αλλαγή στην ποιότητα;
πως ακριβώς πιστοποιείται η χρονική διάρκεια (χρειάζεται απόδειξη αγοράς, κλπ);

πάντως στο επίσημο site τους αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει εγγύηση χωρίς χρονικό περιορισμό αλλά έχει ένα αστεράκι που λέει
_*depending on the type of guarantee applied to each product_
"εξαρτάται από το είδος της εγγύησης του κάθε προϊόντος".
δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό και αν υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση στις εγγυήσεις.
πχ άλλη στα κατσαβίδια, άλλη στα κοφτάκια, κλπ

πάντως για μένα, άσχετα από τα παραπάνω, παραμένει η πρώτη μου επιλογή (όταν μπορώ)

----------


## tasos987

έχεις πρόσφατη εμπειρία;
Τελευταια αλαγη το 2012

γιατί κι εγώ ήξερα ότι ισχύει "εφ'όρου ζωής" (έχω και παράδειγμα σχετικό) αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό άκουσα ότι η εγγύηση μεταβλήθηκε και έγινε 20ετής.
αν ισχύει αυτό σίγουρα παραμένει μεγάλη αλλά δείχνει μια τάση "μαζέματος" το οποίο θέτει κάποια θεματάκια.
Τα θεματακια υπηρχαν ανεκαθεν. Η πολιτικη αντικαταστασης πιστευω πως παντα ηταν "τροπος προωωθησης πωλησεων".  

έγινε κάποια αλλαγή στην ποιότητα;
Περιπου το 2000 οταν αρχισε εξ οσων γνωριζω η κατασκευη φασον απο αλλα εργοστασια

πως ακριβώς πιστοποιείται η χρονική διάρκεια (χρειάζεται απόδειξη αγοράς, κλπ);
Δεν μου εχει ζητηθει ποτε αποδειξη (Ισως γιατι προκειτε για εταιρικες αγορες?)

πάντως στο επίσημο site τους αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει εγγύηση χωρίς χρονικό περιορισμό αλλά έχει ένα αστεράκι που λέει
_*depending on the type of guarantee applied to each product
"εξαρτάται από το είδος της εγγύησης του κάθε προϊόντος".
δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό και αν υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση στις εγγυήσεις.
πχ άλλη στα κατσαβίδια, άλλη στα κοφτάκια, κλπ
Για το καθε εργαλιο υπαρχουν ορισμενες πρακτικες ορθης χρησης, πχ δεν μπορεις να χτυπας ενα κατσαβιδι με σφυρι σαν καλεμι, δεν επιτρεπεται να χρησιμοποιεις προεκτασεις, σωληνες κλπ σε μανελες και καστανιες , απλα καρυδακια σε αεροκλειδο, ηλεκτρολογικο κοφτακι σαν λαμαρινοψαλιδο και πολλοι αλλοι κανιβαλισμοι που συνηθιζουμε κατα κορον
Κακα τα ψεματα ,αυτοι ειναι και οι μονοι τροποι να καταστρεψεις οχι μονο αυτα τα εργαλεια αλλα και εργαλεια "υποδιεστερης ποιοτητας"
Απο εκει και περα ειναι στο χερι σου να "πεισεις" τον εμπορο οτι δεν εχεις κανει κατι τετοιο , και στο χερι του να σε πιστεψει η οχι.
Οπως αναφερω και ποιο πανω, στην εγγυηση που προσφερουν, ο παραγοντας marketing υπαρχει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο, και ο καθενας μας ,σαν μεγαλα παιδια που ειμαστε ,κρινει και πραττει (αρκει να μην το μ@μ@με το θεμα)

πάντως για μένα, άσχετα από τα παραπάνω, παραμένει η πρώτη μου επιλογή (όταν μπορώ)

Επειδη την εχουν δει καπως σαν fluke των εργαλειων, με αποτελεσμα καποια προιοντα τους να ειναι υπερτιμημενα , προσπαθω να βρισκω εργαλεια μονο απο τις προσφορες καθε χρονου. Εκει "προσγειωνονται" καπως σε ρεαλιστικα επιπεδα τιμων αγορας_

----------


## JOUN

> Απο LIDL.
> *Συσκευή ακονίσματος τρυπανιών PBSG 95 A1*
> 
> 
> Το εχει παρει κανεις αξιζει?



Το εχω τουλαχιστον 4 χρονια και παει μια χαρα.Δεν εχω ξανααγορασει τρυπανι εκτος απο κατι ψιλα που εσπασα.Μιλαμε για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση παντα αλλα το μεγαλο συν του ειναι οτι δεν μενεις ποτε απο τρυπανι στην μεση καποιας κατασκευης..

----------


## gsouf

> Απο LIDL.
> *Συσκευή ακονίσματος τρυπανιών PBSG 95 A1
> 
> Το εχει παρει κανεις αξιζει?*



καλό είναι το μηχανάκι αλλά είναι μόνο ΗSS τρυπάνια οπότε προσοχή στο τι ακονίζετε μιν σπάσει η πέτρα που έχει ( αν και δίνει και μια ανταλλακτική) και δίνει και μια σείρα τρυπάνια μαζί :Wink:

----------


## plouf

τι παει να πει "μονο HSS" όλλα τα σιδεροτρύπανα ιδια ειναι.. το εχω απο τη προηγουμενη φορα και κανει δουλεια..

----------


## gsouf

απο όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν διαφορετικά τρυπανια ανάλογα με την σκλήροτητα του υλικού ασ πούμε τρυπάνια κοβαλτίου....δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα τα ίδια!!!!

----------


## Dragonborn

Επίσης ορισμένα σύνθετα υλικά (composites) όπως τα εποξεικά τυπωμένα, ενώ είναι συνολικά μαλακά και τρυπώνται εύκολα, περιέχουν ίνες γυαλιού που σταδιακά καταστρέφουν τα τρυπάνια.

----------


## plouf

> απο όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν διαφορετικά τρυπανια ανάλογα με την σκλήροτητα του υλικού ασ πούμε τρυπάνια κοβαλτίου....δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα τα ίδια!!!!



σωστα, υπαρχουν διαφορες σκληρότητες αλλ η "HSS" ειναι μάρκα που παραγει όλες τις ποιότητες
επισης στο διαφημιστικο λέεο οτι περιλαμβανει τρυπάνια τιτανίου που απο το ποιο σκληρο αν οχι το σκληροτερο υλικό.

γενικά πιστευω ακονίζει καθε τύπο σιδεροτρύπανου, απαλ η πέτρα φαγωνεται λιγότερο η περισσότερο

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_speed_steel

----------


## tasosmos

HSS βγαινει απο το High Speed Steel , ουσιαστικα ειναι οικογενεια κραματων με υψηλη σκληροτητα και αντοχη.
Τα τρυπανια "τιτανιου" απλα εχουν μια λεπτη επικαλυψη απο νιτριδιο τιτανιου, δεν ειναι μασιφ τιτανιο. Επισης το τιτανιο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι το σκληροτερο υλικο... το κυριο πλεονεκτημα του ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ.


Τεσπα παντως συμφωνω οτι μαλλον θα ακονιζει ολα τα τρυπανια ΗSS, HSS-Co και με επικαλυψη TiN που κυκλοφορουν ευρεως στο εμποριο.

Αυτα που δεν θα ακονιζει ειναι τα διαμαντοτρυπανα και τα βολφραμιου που εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη σκληροτητα.

----------


## mtzag

Φυσικα και δεν κανει για ολα τα τρυπανια μονο για τα ατσαλινα ανθρακα και τα hss κανει για τα καρβιδια του βολφραμιου δεν κανει αυτα θελουνε τροχο διαμαντιου.
Οπως επισης δεν ακονιζει και σε συγκεκριμενες μοιρες αλλες μοιρες θελει το αλουμινιο αλλες ο χαλυβας κτλπ.
Αμα βαλεις τρυπανι καρβιδιου του βολφραμιου η διαμαντιου θα βγαλεις αχρηστη την κεραμικη πετρα.
(τα καλα τρυπανια ειναι αυτα του βολφραμιου τα αλλα ειναι για light καταστασεις και για μαλακα υλικα πχ αλουμινιο-σιδηρος)

Παντως εχει πολυ χαμηλη τιμη τα ημιεπαγελματικα τετοιου τυπου εργαλεια κανουνε απο 500 και πανω.
Ξερει κανεις αν γι αυτο το εργαλειο υπαρχουνε εξτρα πετρες ? ή αμα υπαρχουνε διαμαντιου τροχιστικα ή αμα υπαρχουνε πετρες σε διαφορετικες μοιρες περα απο τις standar 118?
Γινετε να του κανεις πατεντα για μεγαλυτερα τρυπανια και ποιο δυνατο μοτερ ?
Μηπως ξερει το κινεζικο μοντελο να δουμε για ανταλακτικα σε κανα alibaba ?

----------


## giwrgosss

και τα 30 λιντλ ειναι πολλα ... εξαλλου ειναι ανωφελο νομιζω να ακονίζεις αριδες  που τρυπάνε τουβλα και ξυλα , χρια που ειναι πάμφθηνα ... αντε να τα βαλεις φρεσκα ακονισμένα σε επαναφορτιζόμενο δραπανο , σε ηλεκτρικό τ να συζητάμε ... οτι και να βαλεις τρυπαει ... καρφι να βαλεις να στριφογυρίζει στο τσοκ θα τρυπήσει   :Lol:  εκτος που αρκετοί επαγγελματίες του χώρου χανουν και αρκετές αριδες  σε δουλειες πχ γιαπι χωράφια κλπ ... παρ ολα αυτα θελεις να τα ακονίζεις ? παρε *ΑΥΤΟ* με 7.7e απο Ελληνικό κατάστημα  και κανε την δουλειά σου , μπορεί να το βρεις και πιο φθηνό ρώτα σε καταστήματα με εργαλεία ,δεν θα δυσκολευτς να το βρεις , ειναι καιρός για 30ρικα ?

----------


## plouf

τα τρυπανια ξυλου και τουβλου (διαμαντοτρυπανα) φυσικα και ΔΕΝ ακονιζονται.. μονο τα σιδεροτρυπανα..

----------


## mtzag

ακονιζονται αλλα οχι με αυτο το εργαλειο.

εγω μαλλον θα το παρω γιατι εχει μεσα και μια συλογη με τρυπανια hss που εχουνε επικαλυψη νιτριδιων του του τιτανιου

----------


## plouf

με ποιο ? απο οσο ξερω τα διαντοτρυπανα εκει κεφαλη με σκληροτερο υλικο "το διαμαντι" αυτο αμα το ακονισεις ..παει

----------


## mtzag

δεν τα ακονιζεις σε κλασικο ακονιστηρι 
απλα τρυπας σε ειδικο πορωδες quartz υλικο και βγαινει καινουργια τραχια επιφανεια με ρινισματα διαμαντιου.
Με το ιδιο τροπο επαναφερουνε τους διαμαντοδισκους κοβουνε αυτο το υλικο που μοιαζει με το υλικο της πετρας του ακονιου.

Το διαμαντι δεν ειναι σκετο αλλα ειναι ρινισματα μεσα σε μεταλλο που εχουνε επιστρωσει ηλεκτρολυτικα ή ειναι χυτο μιγμα
η ηλεκτρολυτικη επιστρωση ειναι η παμφτηνη και το χυτο το καλο και ακριβο.
Αν τωρα φας το μεταλλο που ειναι μεσα του τα ρινισματα του διαμαντιου απο κατω βγαινουνε καινουργια ρινισματα.

----------

manos151515 (08-04-14)

----------


## SU-30

Καλησπερα, θα ηθελα να πω την περιπετεια ενος κατσαβιδιου.
Κατα το  2010-12 αγορασα καποια επωνυμα εργαλεια FACOM (απο τον τοπικο  αντιπροσωπο στην Θεσσαλονικη, εκεινη την εποχη μονο αυτος ειχε τα FACOM  στην πολη-επι της Μοναστηριου το μαγαζι του).
Μεσα σε αυτα τα εργαλεια ηταν και μια σειρα κατσαβιδιων και μαλιστα η ακριβη σειρα η ΑCZH.
Απο τοτε εχουν περασει 10-12 χρονια.
Λιγο  πριν το Πασχα πηγα στο χωριο και εκοψα τα χορτα με το χλοοκοπτικο.Παντα  μετα το κοψιμο καθαριζω το μηχανημα.Ετσι πρεπει να βγαλω το μαχαιρι, να  ανοιξω καποια καπακια κλπ.
Ανοιγω την εργαλειοθηκη και βλεπω οτι  λαβη σε ενα απο τα καλα κατσαβιδια της FACOM αρχισε να ξεφλουδιζει. Την  ετριψα λιγο και εφυγε εντελως το μαυρο λαστιχενιο προστατευτικο και  φανηκε απο κατω ο κοκκινος σκελετος.
Απογοητευτικα γιατι δεν ειχα ξαναδει κατι τετοιο ουτε σε κινεζικα εργαλεια του ενος ευρω ποσο μαλλον σε ενα επωνυμο κατσαβιδι.
Λεω  δεν θα το αφησω να περασει ετσι, ειναι κατι για το οποιο δεν φταιω εγω  και υποτιθεται οτι αυτα ειναι εργαλεια για μια ζωη, να μου το παρουσιαζε  το προβλημα μετα απο 30 χρονια οκ, αλλα μετα απο 10-12 δεν μου φανηκε  σωστο.Μπαινω λοιπον στο γαλλικο site της FACOM και στο τμημα AFTER SALES  ειχε ενα mail επικοινωνιας. Τους εγραψα λοιπον ποιος ειμαι, απο που  ειμαι και τι προβλημα εχω, τους εστειλα και τις φωτο του κατσαβιδιου.
Με το που εστειλα το mail, ηρθε η απαντηση οτι το αιτημα μου πηρε τον ταδε αριθμο και θα το εξετασει η τεχνικη ομαδα.
Την  αλλη μερα ηρθε η επισημη απαντηση που λεει οτι γνωριζουν το προβλημα  του ξεφλουδισματος , αφορα συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα και οτι το εργαλειο μου  ειναι σε εγγυηση και δικαιουμε αλλαγη.
Γραφω λοιπον ενα mail στον  τοπικο αντιπροσωπο με ολο το ιστορικο και του ζητουσα να μου απαντησει  αν θα μου αλλαξει το κατσαβιδι η οχι , παντα με βαση την παραδοχη και τα  mail της FACOM.
Περιμενα 10 μερες και δεν πηρα απαντηση, με εγραψε κανονικα.
Στη  συνεχεια πηρα τηλεφωνο στην Αθηνα στην Stanley Ηellas (η stanley εχει  αγορασει την Facom) και τους ειπα οτι θελω μια αντικατασταση  ενος  κατσαβιδιου συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες της μητρικης εταιρειας.
Αυτοι μου  εδωσαν το τηλεφωνο του κυριου Βραττη ο οποιος εχει τα FACOM στην Αθηνα  (δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο μονος η οχι, παλια ηξερα οτι τα ειχε ο κυριος  Μπαρμπερης).
Του εστειλα και του κυριου Βραττη ενα αναλυτικο mail με ολο το ιστορικο, τις φωτο, τα μαιλ της FACOM κλπ.
Μεσα  σε μιση ωρα με πηρε τηλεφωνο και πολυ ευγενικα μου ειπε οτι θα μου  αλλαξει το κατσαβιδι καθως γνωριζει το προβλημα.Επειδη μαλιστα το δικο  μου μοντελο δεν ηταν πια σε παραγωγη θα μου εστελνε το αντιστοιχο που  ειναι σημερα.Μαλιστα το κοστος μεταφορας το ανελαβε ο ιδιος και μου  ζητησε να μην του στειλω πισω το φθαρμενο κατσαβιδι για να μην εχω  εξοδα.
Ετσι θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω δημοσια (και παρακαλω να μην  ληφθει σαν διαφημιση) την FACOM η οποια μετα απο 10-12 χρονια  παραδεχτηκε το προβλημα οπως και τον κυριο Βραττη που μου  αντικατεστησε  αμεσως το φθαρμενο κατσαβιδι (εφτασε στο γραφειο μου την αλλη μερα)  χωρις να πληρωσω ουτε ενα ευρω.Η ολη ιστορια δεν εγινε για τα 15-20 ευρω  που κοστιζει ενα κατσαβιδι αλλα για το γαμωτο.
Πιστευω οτι ετσι ξεχωριζουν οι σοβαρες εταιρειες αλλα και οι σοβαροι αντιπροσωποι απο τον σωρο.
Ολα τα παραπανω αφορουν μονο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια και καποιος αλλος μπορει να εχει φυσικα μια αλλη αρνητικη εμπειρια.
Στις  link  που επισυναπτω στις φωτο 1-2-3-4 το προβλημα που ειχε το  κατσαβιδι μου, στην φωτο 5 το μαιλ της FACOM αναφερει οτι η τεχνικη  ομαδα θα εξετασει το αιτημα μου.Στην φωτο 6 η  επισημη απαντηση που  αναφερει οτι γνωριζουν το προβλημα και οτι το κατσαβιδι μου ειναι σε  εγγυηση και μπορει να αλλαχτει και στις φωτο 7-8 το νεο κατσαβιδι που  μου εστειλε ο κυριος Βραττης.

https://imgur.com/a/6U4oFKC

----------

aktis (26-05-22)

----------


## leosedf

O Βραττης είναι καλός και γενικά η facom έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση. Υπάρχει λόγος που είναι μια απο τις καλύτερες εταιρίες.

----------


## JOUN

Κωνσταντινε εχεις εξαφανιστει τελευταια..

----------


## lepouras

> Κωνσταντινε εχεις εξαφανιστει τελευταια..




έχει γίνει ποιο πολύ κουρτινιαρης γιαυτό... :Lol:

----------


## georgis1

καπου το 90ακατι ειχα παρει μια σειρα (φτηνη) της facom.μετα 10-12 χρονια αρχισε και ετριβε-σκορπαγε το κοκκινο πλαστικο στη λαβη,ειπα
να μην ασχοληθω .μια μερα που περνουσα απο τη σπυρου πατση μπηκα σε αυτον που ειναι παραδιπλα αποτην skf και του ειπα το θεμα μου.
η απαντηση;φερτα μου να στα αλλαξω ολα,ετσι απλα και χωρις μα και μου.φυσικα τα εχω ακομα.

----------

mikemtb (22-05-22)

----------


## george Mp

> καπου το 90ακατι ειχα παρει μια σειρα (φτηνη) της facom.μετα 10-12 χρονια αρχισε και ετριβε-σκορπαγε το κοκκινο πλαστικο στη λαβη,ειπα
> να μην ασχοληθω .μια μερα που περνουσα απο τη σπυρου πατση μπηκα σε αυτον που ειναι παραδιπλα αποτην skf και του ειπα το θεμα μου.
> η απαντηση;φερτα μου να στα αλλαξω ολα,ετσι απλα και χωρις μα και μου.φυσικα τα εχω ακομα.



Εννοεις τον Ηλια Βραττη?

----------


## georgis1

δε θυμαμαι ονομα,οταν περασω θα δω.μου εκανε εντυπωση η ευκολια που εγινε η αντικατασταση.

----------


## george Mp

> δε θυμαμαι ονομα,οταν περασω θα δω.μου εκανε εντυπωση η ευκολια που εγινε η αντικατασταση.



Αυτος ειναι, ειναι ο μονος που κανει αντικατασταση σ'αυτη τη περιοχη.
https://www.facom-vrattis.gr/
Ειναι σωστος επαγγελματιας.

----------

mikemtb (23-05-22)

----------


## mtzag

κανα καλο εργαλειο που ειναι must ?
Ας πουμε πχ εμενα τα χειρουργικα νυστερια το ψαλιδι bonsai το ρυθμιζομενο γαλικο κλειδι και ο φακος καφαλης με 2x18650 με εχουνε βολεψει απιστευτα.
Ο φακος κεφαλης ειναι μαρκαν το ποιο χρησιμο εργαλειο..

----------

